# Increased appetite on ghrp2



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

As title says i have been getting a HUGE feeling of hunger around 10 mins after shot of 300mcg ghrp2 (more so than using ghrp6), does anyone have any explanation why or want to take a guess??

Joe thinks poss down to freeing up of fatty acids, i personally have no idea.

Obv answer will be im actually using ghrp6 which i suppose could be possible if it was sent out as ghrp2 when in actual fact was the 6, but i dont think this is the case.

So any ideas anyone?? (for arguments sake regard it as def being 2 not 6)


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Probably because you are using 300mcg in one hit.

The saturation levels are normally 100mcg of GHRP-6 and 80mcg of GHRP-2.


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

yannyboy said:


> Probably because you are using 300mcg in one hit.
> 
> The saturation levels are normally 100mcg of GHRP-6 and 80mcg of GHRP-2.


I wasnt actually asking advice on what dose to use, my question was by what mechanism might ghrp2 affect appetite.

I dont really want this thread to turn into a dose related issue unless it is actually relative to my question, ive read the info and used different doses and gone on what feels best to me and the experience of others


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i agree with yannboy although the saturation dose for GHRP-2 is less than 6 at approx .8mcg per kg not 1mcg per kg.....

have you built the dose up to this or have you just banged in 300mcg with the thinking more is better?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dig said:


> I wasnt actually asking advice on what dose to use, my question was by what mechanism might ghrp2 affect appetite.
> 
> I dont really want this thread to turn into a dose related issue unless it is actually relative to my question, ive read the info and used different doses and gone on what feels best to me and the experience of others


he was not giving you advice on the dose he like me said that the appetite might of come from the fact that you took over 3 times the saturation dose so this could effect the side effects.....


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> i agree with yannboy although the saturation dose for GHRP-2 is less than 6 at approx .8mcg per kg not 1mcg per kg.....
> 
> have you built the dose up to this or have you just banged in 300mcg with the thinking more is better?


Used ghrp6 at diff doses building up from 100mcg to 300mcg.

Higher dose felt much better going off sides eg cts and fullness.

So with the 2 i have gone straight in at 300mcg although i know it is stronger, i could build it up sure but i expect i will find the same as with the 6.

If i could guarantee that it was accurately dosed and get all blood tests neccessary to test effects on gh levels i would know for sure but i can only go on how i feel.

So both you and yannyboy agree that using higher than saturation level doses of ghrp2 will cause increases in appetite?? By what mechanism would this work??


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> he was not giving you advice on the dose he like me said that the appetite might of come from the fact that you took over 3 times the saturation dose so this could effect the side effects.....


Surely that would be the same for everyone in that case, which it isnt.

Some individual differences perhaps?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dig said:


> So both you and yannyboy agree that using higher than saturation level doses of ghrp2 will cause increases in appetite?? By what mechanism would this work??


no i said it is possible it is also possible you have GHRP-6 instead of 2....but the side effects of any drug will increase as you increase the dose as for the mechanism....when i become a scientist i will let you know....can i ask when you do have this answer what will you do with that knowledge how will knowing what mechanism happens to make you hungry?? :thumb:



Dig said:


> Surely that would be the same for everyone in that case, which it isnt.
> 
> Some individual differences perhaps?


no it is not the same for everyone, i have freinds who can take 300mcg of GHRP-6 and get no hunger where i take 50mcg and still get it.....


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Dig said:


> Surely that would be the same for everyone in that case, which it isnt.
> 
> Some individual differences perhaps?


 The hunger feelings come from the GHRP stimulating the P/D1 cells lining the stomach causing the hormone ghrelin to be produced. The amount of ghrelin produced varies from person to person and it is believed to be higher in leaner individuals. :thumbup1:


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> no i said it is possible it is also possible you have GHRP-6 instead of 2....but the side effects of any drug will increase as you increase the dose as for the mechanism....when i become a scientist i will let you know....*can i ask when you do have this answer what will you do with that knowledge how will knowing what mechanism happens to make you hungry??* :thumb:
> 
> no it is not the same for everyone, i have freinds who can take 300mcg of GHRP-6 and get no hunger where i take 50mcg and still get it.....


Just out of interest tbh mate as all ive read states hunger is only related to ghrp6 not ghrp2, which is why most people include this in the advice they give, eg 'ghrp6 will cause an increase in appetite whereas ghrp2 wont'.

If you would like me to only ask questions you think relevant let me know and ill run them by you first:thumbup1:


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

yannyboy said:


> The hunger feelings come from the GHRP stimulating the P/D1 cells lining the stomach causing the hormone ghrelin to be produced. The amount of ghrelin produced varies from person to person and it is believed to be higher in leaner individuals. :thumbup1:


Thanks mate. So the hunger effects from both the 2 is likely to be ghrelin related as with the 6? Was just curious if it worked a different way


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dig said:


> If you would like me to only ask questions you think relevant let me know and ill run them by you first:thumbup1:


hey mate you can be a pr1ck about it if you want but your question was answered in the first 2 replies......ask as many questions as you want it does not make the slightest of difference to me:thumb:


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> hey mate you can be a pr1ck about it if you want but your question was answered in the first 2 replies......ask as many questions as you want it does not make the slightest of difference to me:thumb:


yannyboy gave me an explanation as to why it happens in his last post, all that was stated before was that it happens because dose is increased thus side effects are increased. I was looking for the reason this side effect increases as i said in my second post.

you make a post about wondering what i will do with this knowledge and you getting back to me when you become a scientist and then call me a pr1ck for a similar kind of reply lmao. perhaps i just misunderstood the tone of your post in which case i apologise.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i did not call you a pr1ck i said don't be a pr1ck definatly not the same thing.....there was no tone to my reply certainly not the tone you took it as....


----------



## Cra16 (Jan 23, 2010)

High dose GHRP-2 dose = cortisol release = hunger in humans

Cra16 = awsomeness


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I have now experienced severe hunger a few times on high-ish doses of GHRP2

This is after using for some time without said hunger issues

It hit in a completely different way to the 6 hunger, I cant expalin it, but TBH i did enjoy it and felt like a junkie needing a fix of food

A very nice feeling to have IMO (as I struggle with appetite)


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jw007 said:


> I have now experienced severe hunger a few times on high-ish doses of GHRP2
> 
> This is after using for some time without said hunger issues
> 
> ...


What sort of dose JW??

I would LOVE this fcuking hunger people keep talking about but get s0d all. I too struggle with apetite :cursing:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

kieren1234 said:


> What sort of dose JW??
> 
> I would LOVE this fcuking hunger people keep talking about but get s0d all. I too struggle with apetite :cursing:


prob 500mcg mixed with 400mcg GRF was when hit bad 1st time

100mcg is too low for much appetite effect from even the 6 IME

but then im bigger than average dude I supoose


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jw007 said:


> prob 500mcg mixed with 400mcg GRF was when hit bad 1st time
> 
> 100mcg is too low for much appetite effect from even the 6 IME
> 
> but then im bigger than average dude I supoose


Yeah, just a bit  :laugh: Any adverse effects from doing such a dose? I just want some bl00dy hunger, is that too much to ask?!?!?!? Maybe ill experiment with it in a few months.........


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

jw007 said:


> 100mcg is too low for much appetite effect from even the 6 IME
> 
> but then im bigger than average dude I supoose


No you're right with the 6, only really start to feel hunger at 200mcg and even then it's nowt drastic and that's shot with GRF. Have shot 500mcg before and was no different.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

kieren1234 said:


> Yeah, just a bit  :laugh: Any adverse effects from doing such a dose? I just want some bl00dy hunger, is that too much to ask?!?!?!? Maybe ill experiment with it in a few months.........


CTS which IMO is good as I know body is full of decnet NATTY GH:thumb:

Not noticed any other sides TBH


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

WRT said:


> No you're right with the 6, only really start to feel hunger at 200mcg and even then it's nowt drastic and that's shot with GRF. Have shot 500mcg before and was no different.


I have found GRF dulls hunger thing with 6

So if I want to eat I just take a big shot of 6 on its own


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jw007 said:


> CTS which IMO is good as I know body is full of decnet NATTY GH:thumb:
> 
> Not noticed any other sides TBH


Yeah i have noticed i get this worse/more on ghrp so it must be doing its job.......


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

I just got the worse hunger ever on ghrp2... i tried to out last it but couldnt so have just eaten 6 tracker bars one after the other.

am dieting too!! Gutted!!!!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Kezz said:


> I just got the worse hunger ever on ghrp2... i tried to out last it but couldnt so have just eaten 6 tracker bars one after the other.
> 
> am dieting too!! Gutted!!!!


LOL that sucks bro.

I watched a mate on it, it was like watching a crack head trying to get a fix, he was shovelling stuff down him lol :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Crazy Kezz, shame your not bulking eh!! Its really wierd as im seeing more and more people getting crazy hunger from the 2 and the 6. I trialled jabbing 400mcg in one shot of each (different times) and nothing what so ever!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

its not happened for a while then all of a sudden today it happened, must know i started dieting haha


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Kezz said:


> its not happened for a while then all of a sudden today it happened, must know i started dieting haha


The tw at!. lol.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Kezz said:


> its not happened for a while then all of a sudden today it happened, must know i started dieting haha


Maybe you didn't give it long enough Kieran? How long did you trial it for? Long enough to get into your system properly?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i tried to sit it out but there was absolutley know way i could,,, it was so intense i could have eaten about 10 roast dinners in a row, lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Kezz said:


> i tried to sit it out but there was absolutley know way i could,,, it was so intense i could have eaten about 10 roast dinners in a row, lol


Wish i could experience this crazy hunger some are getting from the ghrp, i get nothing what so ever apart from being a little shakey and a small hot flush !


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

kieren1234 said:


> Wish i could experience this crazy hunger some are getting from the ghrp, i get nothing what so ever apart from being a little shakey and a small hot flush !


Do you take it on an empty stomach mate? My friend doesn't get it all the time, the AM one he doesn't he normally gets like what you said with a slight hunger increase but it's the afternoon one that makes him want to kill for food lol.


----------



## BigBalls (Aug 13, 2010)

would you guys say its alright for an 18 year old to use ghrp ???


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

^^^^^ NO


----------



## BigBalls (Aug 13, 2010)

what age hilly 21 + ???? thanks for replying


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

well it really depends. At ure age gh is/should be at its highest and i feel you can make all the gains you could dream of with aas. I didnt start using these till 22/23.

However in regards to health it may have no negative effect at all but at once point it was theorised that it could be possible to run out of our own synthetic gh at some point causing to to pulse so often so starting at your age would increase this risk.

This i just read somewere tho and have not seen any science to back it up


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I only ever used to do it on an empty stomach, the morning one pre faster cardio, the evening one 30 minutes before last meal. Never done it in the afternoon as would be hard to do at work..... But going to try to when i start again....


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Im on GHRP-2 CJC-1295 without Dac

Dose is 200mcg GHRP-2 and 100mcg of CJC-1295 pre-bed every night

And it makes me hungry all the time .....some times have to get up about 2am to eat coz I cant stand the hunger...then back to bed for a great sleep


----------



## markNstace (Apr 17, 2011)

HI me and my partner have just started reading up on this GHRP and my partner wants to put another stone or stone and a half on from the GHRP by October this year due to us getting married.

So my question to you is what dosage should he take as a first timer and how quick can he put the weight he wants on safely???????

My question is to you because you seem to know about it.........and me being a good wife to be would like the best advise i can get!!!!!!!!

Thank you.


----------

